# Add headlight to Snowblower



## omahasti (Nov 29, 2007)

I just bought a Craftsman 9 hp 28" snow thrower, model # 31AS6HEG799 from the Sears website. Anyway, I have to do three driveways right around my house for older people that have all lost spouses within the last five years & it's a bit dark at each of their houses. This model happened to be one that didn't come with a headlight & I wondered if anyone knew of a way of adding a headlight. I know I could use a rechargable spotlight but I'm afraid even that wouldn't last long enough. Any ideas would help, thanks a bunch!

Dennis


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

I have the same exact snow blower

a mag light or similar?
or
the $50 headlight sears tries to sell you when yo buy parts
or
what i may be doing since i have everything from when i did this to my mower

Parts
cheap light(s) walmart (tractor - 1 light or Fog light) or northertool
1 battery (tractor or so size)Sealed lead
Mabey a Battery box or box to put battery in

*****NOTE I HAVE NOT TRIED THIS YET*****
use 1 light place some where on snow blower, angle in fron or yo uor hwere ever you choose (drilling may be required)
mount battery in designated spot
run wires to light
run wires to handbars if you choosefor a switch
cover battery and you ar egood to go


On a side note
you might want to order the folling parts, they alway seem to break/ wear at the worst time

Skids (2)
Auger Lever cable (1 +)
Traction drice lever (1 +)

on the wires that lead to the lever if yo uhace the same as mine they go:
L
.I

they break the that little curve


----------



## omahasti (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the info! I may just do the light with the sealed battery, see how long the first one lasts & go from there.

Dennis


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

omahasti;441542 said:


> Thanks for all the info! I may just do the light with the sealed battery, see how long the first one lasts & go from there.
> 
> Dennis


Denis,
i bought mu battery on ebay and it seems to be ok, i would go to an auto store and get a rechargable sealed lead battery or think about one from ebay (http://stores.ebay.com/Mumfoot-Battery-Wholesale-Supply) this is not the seller i bought mine from but they are the exact same batteries

Here is the link to there 12v batteries http://stores.ebay.com/Mumfoot-Batt..._W0QQcolZ4QQdirZ1QQfsubZ1993865QQftidZ2QQtZkm

Please do yourself a favor and buy the common wear parts


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

Dennis,

You could always pick up a LED head mounted light from Wal-Mart or any sporting goods store. They can be very bright (check the lumens listed on the package), the AAA batteries last a claimed 100 hours, and since it attaches to your head, your hands are free. They sell for less than $20, and you can use it for many things throughout the year. I have one and it works great!

Evan


----------



## omahasti (Nov 29, 2007)

Great idea, will go up & take a look, thanks!

Dennis


----------

